# flowerhorn sex?



## mpap22 (Jan 21, 2015)

IMG_3244.jpg
IMG_3217.PNG
IMG_3246.jpg
IMG_3245.jpg
Thinking male? confirmation? 
can't figure out how to post pics, can somone tell me how.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!!

You need to use a photo hosting website first, check the link in my signature for How to Post Pics.


----------



## Fish on Fire (Dec 13, 2012)

Most sure way to determine the gender is to vent it. Generally, though you shouldn't use this as a sure indication of gender, female FH will have a black blotch in their dorsal fin.


----------

